# Am I Dealng With This Bad Behaviour Correctly?



## Caz28 (Sep 10, 2017)

20 month old rescue Freddie had a walk this morning, car ride after lunch and whilst 
I was waiting for my partner shopping I did quite a bit of lead training with him up and down the precinct, was really pleased with the amount of attention I got from him, so a good day BUT after tea I took him out a wee and then we went in the living room to watch some tv. This room is closed off all day, he has a dog bed in there and a fluffy bunny. When I opened the door he ran in and shook the bunny vigorously a few times, fine, but then he seemed to get hyper and grabbed my leg and started humping and generally being a bit aggressive. So I got his slip lead and popped it on, said 'time out' and removed the bunny. He's calmed down and I've still got him on the lead, is this the right thing to do? I'm satisfied he's had enough exercise and mental stimulation today and I want him to realise this room is for relaxation.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Humping is often an overstimulation/excitement behavior, and sometimes an overtired behavior. Oftentimes dogs grow out of it, and the general response is to remove yourself and leave the dog for a few minutes to show that humping=human goes away. Also, if you see him about to hump (they sometimes get "a look") you can cue a different behavior or interrupt. 

If you have the slip lead right next to you, then yeah, putting that on and giving him "time out" may be effective, but if you have to walk away, go get the slip lead, put it on, take away the bunny, it may not be quick enough for him to make the connection that humping is the bad behavior. Your response will have to be immediate.


----------



## Caz28 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I had the slip lead handy so was done straight away. Problem with leaving him is he just cries!


----------

